# Julep's Breeding Journal



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Julep's last ultra sound from November 2011, baby is 7 months onld in this scan/photo. 

If you can't figure out what you're looking at. Here's a hint, you're having a stairing contest. Not too long now!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool, can't wait til she has that baby!!!! I have one ultrasound pic of my foal, but have had her palpated since and didn't think that would make a very good picture!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Cool, can't wait til she has that baby!!!! I have one ultrasound pic of my foal, but have had her palpated since and didn't think that would make a very good picture!!!


 
I have a picture of that too, but it's only a good pic b/c my vet is good looking! It takes quite a lot to be hot, while wearing shoulder length plastic gloves, that are up the north end of a hourse facing south!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, If I had a good looking vet more my age, my horses and I would see him a lot more often than we do now! All my vets are over or close to 60 and still going strong!!! Nothing is hotter than a horseman who knows his job!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OOH Super excited to see this one!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Yay! More babies  Cant wait!!!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

*The live video feed is up on MareStare!*
She is not due untill March 17th, but you can watch he grow untill she pops.

Watch it on your desktop here:
Scarlet Hare Farm Cam 1

Or on your iPhone, iPad other mobile devices:
http://173.192.34.75:1935/scarlethare/cam1/playlist.m3u8


We might get another camera to view from the other side of the stall. You totally cannot tell that she is actually in a 12' X 24' stall. The other half of her stall starts where the frame ends at the bottom. You can only tell if shes actually in that end of the stall, but you can't see all of her when she does that.

Also yes my horse does have a head. She likes to stand with her head outside and watch the forest and the way the light falls it looks like she is kind of .... headless.

A little over a month to go, and shes only going to get bigger. Egads!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome cam!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is so cool. Is this live feed? Like what she is doing right at this very minute?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OOO!! My birthday is the 18th of March, maybe she'll hold out and give me a birthday present Which, by the way makes it MY baby so I will quickly be out to claim my prize once it hits the ground:3


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

My birthday is March 9th....if she goes then....name it after me if it's a filly!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I dunno 2 week+ weeks early doesn't sound like a winning prize!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is so cool. Is this live feed? Like what she is doing right at this very minute?


 
Yup this is a live feed. I've notices a 20-30 second delay but considerind it's recording in the barn being encoded in the house broadcasted on Mare stae in Kansas I believe and accessed and viewed by me back in the barn on my iPhone, I'm going to say a 30 second delay is pretty good.

Right no she is doing what pregnant mares do most of the time: EATING!

Before she was pregnant shes was 1450 lbs and svelt. She's easily over 1600 and with a baby gaining a pound or more a day its a lot of eat, and pooping so she can eat more. 

She eats sooo much...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Mare Stare is so cool! Can't wait to see the baby


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Husband-man is working on getting a second camera on the other side of the stall and having the feeds flip back and forth. I really do like being able to check up on my horse throughout the day.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Updated picture from earlier today. The baby bumb is getting very promenent! I'm worried she might not fit through the stall door in a month or so!

(Taken right after she peed, sorry about the wonky angle and stance.)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wonky angle and stance create an amplified baby bump 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Is she starting to bag up yet?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

It's great fun "spying" on your mare with the live feed.I'm assuming it will be up and running when she decides to foal? That would be exciting if we got to watch baby being born! Except she'll probably foal in the middle of the night when we're all in bed..lol


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

It should be up and running now, let me know if it's not and I'll make my husband fix it. But it will def be running for the main event! My husband is trying to find a way to have it record the last 12 hours continuously to our home server so I can watch it later for my self! I would love to have the file as a keep sake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

No worries,it's working fine.  I was just curious if you would have it available for the rest of us to see when she went to foal.. I don't have a camera in my foaling stall,and even though I constantly would be going out and checking when her time seemed imminent ,my mare would pop her foal out in between checks,every time! 
This year it's her daughter's turn to have her first baby,so I'm hoping I'll have better luck coinciding my checks with her foaling,either that or just sleep out in the barn.lol.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Is she starting to bag up yet?


She's just started to bag up. I was checking last night and I had my hand on her lower belly to steady myself while I checking and _baby_ was kicking up a storm. There's a giant alien in there, I swear!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,Mare Stare is pretty cool! Had heard of it before,but didn't know that much about it,so looked into it more.It's a pretty neat set up! I know what I'll be doing with my free time now,checking on everyone else's mares.lol

Isn't that a neat sensation,feeling baby kick.  Sounds like he/she is getting anxious to come out.lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got another dose of spying on your beauty. Thank you for posting links to her camera for those of us on mobile devices! She seems to walk with a definite waddle -she also likes to stand in front of one of the cameras


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I too have been enjoying keeping an eye on your pretty lady! She's sure getting big!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Couldn't help but laugh when the camera loaded and I was greeted my Julep's MASSIVE belly. I can literally see the foal moving at times! So exciting.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think one of the cameras got bumped. It is a bit off, looking up and sideways


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> I think one of the cameras got bumped. It is a bit off, looking up and sideways


 
Yeah we have two cameras in there one is nice and doesn't move and shows everything in color, and the other is crappy and in black and white (but is SUPPOSED to be in color) and she likes to itched her butt on the crappy one, so sometimes I come in and it's all askew from happy rump rubbing time.

I'm adding two pictures I took yesterday.

Sorry about the quality. I took them with my iphone and headlamp b/c I was getting bad shadows in her stall, and shockingly she wasn't too thrilled we me invading her "lady-space" with a bright light on my head and cellphone.


Normally and up untill a couple weeks ago, everything was nice and neat and tucked up cleanly. One side is clearly more bagged up and lower than the other side, and the bigger side has dropped 4.5-6 inches in the last two weeks. But still, no wax, no milk, and her vulva is small and compact. 
I am absolutly positive the baby is never coming, he is just going to live inside her forever... I know he's not due till Saturday, but I'm not good at waiting, and knowing my luck she will be one of those mares that will foal at like 373 days.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe she could be super nice and produce a healthy baby tomorrow? LOL 

Is she softening in her rear at all?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha,yes I know that feeling! Hopefully,for your sanity if nothing else,she'll stick closer to her due date! Who knows,maybe she'll be one of those mares that will fill up and loosen the night before.. :lol:


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know if it's wax but she does have the tiniest bit of white at the end of each udder, and also her hind end looks like it is softening a bit. Now I may be just seeing things and seeing what I want, but I swear her hind end is far more round and less structure than it normally does.

Am I imagining this?



Crossposted to MareStares boards!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't want to say and jinx it like Lena's foaling, but with in 3 days???


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> I don't know if it's wax but she does have the tiniest bit of white at the end of each udder, and also her hind end looks like it is softening a bit. Now I may be just seeing things and seeing what I want, but I swear her hind end is far more round and less structure than it normally does.
> 
> Am I imagining this?
> 
> ...


I agree,her bum certainly looks more rounded and "soft" than it did when I first started following her!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye on her the past few days, too! I've noticed she's started pacing, when she'd usually just go from spot to spot. Now she'll pace every once in a while.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I sanitized her stall and laid down some hay, in hopes she might just lay down and take a load off and rest, but all she did was pee all over the straw! I want to keep her compfortable but shes really not a big help.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

There is def tiny wax on the tips of her udders... Soon?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

The big event is drawing closer!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Love being able to watch your preggers mare! :lol:

Got to watch the foal moving in her croup area!!! 

Here are two photos I took of it... you can see the difference in the shadows of her buttocks


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Funny, she has got to be so close! I've been stalking and watching her. I've noticed she's now carrying her tail off to the side as she paces around the stall.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

When I put her to bed tonight, her teats were EXTRA waxy, and the only way to describe her vulva is "bulge-y" not like "there's a foal hoof trying to poke out from the other side" just "bulge-y".

She hasn't really relaxed her tail since I've been home, she's been winking and dripping but I'm not sure if it's because the baby wanting to come out, or baby kicking ma'mas bladder as she did pee, but that being said she's a VERY pregnant mare so she's always peeing. Tonight was the most kicky I've seen her yet though. 

I've been stairing at her too long and I don't know what is a labour sign and what is a "I'm just heavily pregnant" sign.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha. I'm watching her now and she's standing there facing the camera and licking her lips like a dog and yawning.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Foaling time is getting very close-is this her first foal?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She's had a foal with the same stallion before, so it's atleast her second foal


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been watching her on and off since late last night. At times she appears restless and at other times content. So hard to know! She has been lifting her tail and moving it to the side quite often...wishing for a new little one for you soon!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I am Sooooo sleepy. I she went down a couple times early last night, just to roll so that combined with everything else made me think last night might be the night, so I was up every hour for about 20 minutes to check on her, and of course ... Nothing. 


I think she's messing with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's been standing with her bum shoved in a corner for at least 30 minutes now if that means anything.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that's quite the belly!!! i think i'm going to hav a new addiction! come on baby!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if the foal is moving around a lot or if she's having contractions but her tummy is shape shifting every few minutes...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for watching. FYI my husband has to restart our home server and install patch so our feed will be up and down for the next half hour. No need to freak out she'll be back in 30 minutes or less!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

We're back online! 



BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Thank you everyone for watching. FYI my husband has to restart our home server and install patch so our feed will be up and down for the next half hour. No need to freak out she'll be back in 30 minutes or less!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

hehe i see people !


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

To give you a sense of scale, I'm 5'10" & husband is 5'11" and she still eclipses us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

So how close do you think she is?


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

WyndellaRose said:


> So how close do you think she is?


I say 50/50 chance of foaling before midnight (PST) and maybe 65-70% between 2-6am (PST). DEFINETLY this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope you didn't just jinx yourself..lol


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

She's moving around quite a bit now


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

lots of up and down now too!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Julep is down and may be foaling!

EDIT: She is! I see the sac!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

i think i see legs!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Baby is here!!! Yippee!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

What a Handsome boy  thanks for the Link, glad I was having trouble falling asleep or would of missed it haha, it was amazing to see the birth! I love how it looked like she got up and turned around at the last moment just so we could see the action 

Congratulates, can't wait for the pictures to see details


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats on your new colt can't wait to see him dry and up.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations, I missed it. I was in the shower. He's beautiful though!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

CONGRATS! Cant wait to see some pics of him!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## That One Chick (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats! Missed it by a couple hours! Grrr, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who called, texted and watched. Baby boy was born healthy. We did have a scare since he didn't stand or nurse within 2 hours, and then I thought Julep had a series of seizures. Dr. Tipton from Pilchuck hauled *** and checked out mama, baby and the placenta. He concluded that Julep was probably just exhausted, the placenta was fine and complete and baby well, apparently foals are kind of wobbly and retarded for the first couple days. His problem is that he is FAR to tall to nurse successfully, so it's going to be a learning experience. We did get him a little colostrum but he advised to fill a bottle as much as we can and feed baby but not so much that we discourage his searching and suckling instincts, once hes got some colostrum in him let nature take its course; that the more you help the stupider your foal will appear, so just let him figure it out.

So I administered the enema and the mecousum (sp?) passed. We fed mama and removed soiled bedding and cleaned up the barn and left mama and baby to bond and feed. My feet are killing me, I am tired and STARVING and this goes double for super-husband. 

Thank you to everyone once again. We had a small army watching and cheering us on!

Name to come when I am sane.
Jarrah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Gosh darn it! My inlaws arrived and I had to go to bed. I knew she would go last night! He is super tall and very cute! I can't wait to see pictures when it's light outside!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

ITS TRUE! THE MARE CODE IS TRUE! I'm am out of state right now and I just knew it would happen the second I wasn't starring at your thread.... Oh well at least my hotel room has wifi!!! Congrats on the bouncing baby boy! Glad momma is doing good


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh man, i went to bed and missed it. Im so disappointed! I watched her for 3 hours until midnight. Boo.

Congratulations on the colt!

Now get some pics posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I love his chrome! Two taller socks on his hind, two short socks on his front, and facial markings very similar to Julep's. Gorgeous tall boy! Now, if only we could see pictures in full color


----------



## darklotus88 (Mar 20, 2012)

he is so cute congrats


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Baby just figured out how to go outside and has nursing down now! He went outside and his dam hustled right out after him, lol.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm glad to see that he is up and active this morning, he is very cute.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad things are going better this morning.. Man,he's TALL!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome baby! Congratulations.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm glad I was able to watch Julep foal! I've been watching her for a while now! Glad the little guy and mom are okay. And he is definitely a big boy just laying down!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I present to you, "Coinin Dearg O'Donnell" (Registered name) or more commonly refered to in the barn, Aldis. Aldis is from Tom and I's favorite actor Aldis Hodge who plays "Hardison" from our favorite TV show "Leverage". As a tribute to my dearest friends, much as I call Julep "Big Momma" or "Captain Big-***" as a term of endearment, I hear by nickname baby Adlis, 'Tater, short for Potato. "Coinin Dearg" is gaelic for Red Rabbit after our farm Scarlet Hare Farm, and O'Donnell after his sire Snowford O'Donnell. Aldis was born March 23 at 10:05 PM at Scarlet Hare Farm in Bear Creek, Washington (Woodinville). He is to be registered as an Irish Sporthorse with the IDHSNA. 

See all of his baby pictures here:
Aldis Baby Pictures - a set on Flickr


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Boy he is big, it's amazing that he fit in there. Love all the pictures you put on flickr. Good luck you him and your mare.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I know! Julep looks 1000 times better without baby Godzille cramping her style, space and bladder. 

Also he does have very flat rear pasturns but our vet assures us he will grow out of it once he develops the strength in his legs to support his weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

You might want to wrap them with vet rap just to keep them from getting rubbed from the ground. In my experience it takes about 2 weeks to straighten up, if it take longer than that talk to your vet he may need some braces for a couple weeks. But with how big he is it could have been much worse.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

That's what he said. He said to check them daily for heat but wrapping and braces are a possibility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrapping won't hurt, what I do is first wrap an ace bandage not tight but snug and wrap it with vet wrap a couple times around again snug but not tight.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for everyones support this past year! Aldis is starting to lift up on his rear pasterns, so YAH(!) hopefully no braces will be needed. 

Here he is on his Day 3 Conformation picture:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a cutie-he certainly has charisma! He's getting a lot stronger & quite quickly-glad to see that. Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

He is a HANDSOME boy!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He straighten up nice I don't think you'll need the braces.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Follow up post! He will be three weeks old tomorrow evening. If you can, watch till the very end. Theres cuteness in the last several seconds.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

What a cutie! His markings are so unique


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> What a cutie! His markings are so unique


 
My husband keeps calling him "Block head" b/c his star is almost a perfect square in the middle of his forehead.

I do love his little ankle socks in the front and his knee highs in the back. He also has his moms seal brown color. I think he's going to be pretty flashy!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cuteness at the end? Are you kidding me? I had to get all my teeth filled because of how sweet he is! Jeesh. He's so adorable!

Seriously, how were you not cracking up recording that? LoL. I was laughing so hard...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is so cute!! Me want.....


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

He is one flashy colt!


----------

